# vpnc annoyances (no ping)

## rahulthewall

Hi, 

I am experiencing some strange issues with vpnc. I can assure everyone that my configuration file for vpnc is correct. I can not post it here since it is only accessible to students on the university network and I am not under the liberty to share it. 

When I am connected to vpn I can browse the internet, I can use git, I can use skype, IMs and all that. But somehow, for some strange reason, I can not use ping - I try to ping google.com and all packets are lost. Can someone explain this strange behaviour to me.

I am kind of lost here, so do tell me what info I need to provide and I will provide it.

Cheers

----------

## Rexilion

Ping is the only one using ICMP, the others are all using TCP and UDP. I think you need to enable it in vpnc...

----------

